# Duda sobre elección de sistema torno cnc



## pollo2017 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hola mi nombre es Juan y estoy intentando automatizar un mini torno paralelo y ya he logrado hacer lo básico que es controlar 2 ejes y hacer piezas "sencillas " pero cuando me puse el reto de hacer un roscado vi que se desplomo todo mi avance , ya que no se donde, ni con que controlar un sensor para medir las RPM del chuck y ala vez sincronizar el avance del buril , yo se que la solución es mach3 y una placa en puerto paralelo pero mi pc no tiene ese puerto , compre una placa china usb "bitsensor bsmce04u-pp" supuesta mente "totalmente " compatible con mach3 y me lleve la sorpresa de que el sensor que puse a función de taco metro y así medir las rpm que necesito para el roscado pues .... no es compatible con usb , todo funciona bien, excepto lo que busco, que es el roscado , ya busque y busque y no se que comprar o hacer , ya también probé con arduino/grbl y no trae esa opción para roscar y pues esa es mi duda ojala alguien me pueda dar un consejo de que camino seguir para que mi tornito haga roscas, porque se me ocurre estas opciones : ((((1)))) seguir usando grbl pero con otro microcontrolador (pic o arm) sensar las rpm del chuck , el avance del buril y mandar los datos a una interfaz que sincronice ambos movimientos y haga un codigo g para mandarlo al grbl . ((((2)))) usar otro microcontrolador (pic o arm) sensar las rpm del chuck , el avance del buril y mandar esos datos a una interfaz sencilla que los mande a un programa como "cheat engine" y este se encargue deemular/puentear los datos en tiempo real hacia el mach3 y con esto, según yo , solucionar el problema de compatibilidad usb y asi aprovechar la super interfaz mach3 .  ((((3)))) no tengo idea , saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2018)

Hay muchas PC que tienen el puerto paralelo pero no les han puesto el conector.

Los adaptadores de USB a paralelo funcionan pero no son automáticos , hay que configurar puertos a mano en ambos dispositivos a mano , a la antigua. En el Foro hay bastante información ya que los usan para los programadores de PIC.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Jun 27, 2018)

Hay placas PCI con puertos paralelo de verdad


----------



## josemaX (Jun 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los adaptadores de USB a paralelo funcionan pero no son automáticos , hay que configurar puertos a mano en ambos dispositivos a mano , a la antigua. En el Foro hay bastante información ya que los usan para los programadores de PIC.


El problema es que Mach 3 requiere acceso físico al puerto (I/O directa a cada pin de "datos") ya que los usa para manejar las entradas de las controladoras (a pulsos)

Copiado de su FAQ ( F.A.Q. - Newfangled Solutions ):

*Will a USB-to-Parallel Port converter work?*

No, standard USB-to-parallel port adapters will not work.   Controlling a machine with Mach3/Mach4 using any USB or Ethernet device will require that a plugin be developed for that device. See “What is an external motion device?” and “What is a plugin?”


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

Ok  JosemaX , entonces si no la tiene on board , una PCI cómo dice Scooter


----------



## josemaX (Jun 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok  JosemaX , entonces si no la tiene on board , una PCI cómo dice Scooter


Si, eso está probado y funciona.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 27, 2018)

Si es un mini torno paralelo sin caja norton estas al horno para hacer roscas, aún los mini tornos tienen motores de AC
La caja norton es la que te permite hacer roscas tanto en pulgadas como en mm.
Para lograr en forma electrónica algo similar, lamentablemente el motor de tu minitorno no sirve, este debería ser reemplazado por un servo es la única manera que puedas hacerlo, lo malo es que el servo tal vez te salga más que todo tu torno.
La relación tiene que ser muy precisa ya que de no serlo la rosca no servira y o romperás muchas herramientas.
Mach 3 solo maneja los ejes, el motor principal solo lo prende y lo apaga,
El tema es mucho más complejo de lo que te estas planteando es posible, pero te va a salir más caro el collar que el perro

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 27, 2018

La otra solución es que utilice el match 4 el cual puede conectarse via usb o ethernet entre las varias posibilidades que posee


----------



## juan47 (Jun 30, 2018)

Gracias Pandacba por tu info
Pensaba que la caja norton era una modificacion sobre el avance de la herramienta utilizada en tornos convencionales
Cuando estudiaba maquinas-herramienta, los que tenian mejor nota los ponian en tornos con cambios de velocidad guay, caja norton, etc, los locos nos daban tornos con cambio de velocidad por correa, la torreta si dabas un milimetro de profundidad vibraba, etc ,para hacer roscas cambiabamos la relacion de la"lira", que era la que efectuaba el avance automatico del carro, para efectuar el paso de rosca
Con lo cual pensaba que, los tornos son para hacer componentes en dos ejes, dependiendo de la relacion de revolucion del plato y del avance del carro pudes hacer un acabado fino o puedes efectuar una rosca
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2018)

Y con un encoder no se puede relacionar giro con avance ?


----------



## pollo2017 (Jul 10, 2018)

hola y gracias por las respuestas de todos y pues ya tirare ala basura mi placa usb "mach3" jeje , ya hice pruebas en puerto paralelo y si funciona el encoder ahí con el mach3 , sera cosa de hacer pruebas , pero aun no me rindo de usar usb en lugar del conector db25 no me gusta en las tiendas de electrónica me ven feo por comprar ese conector viejito :/ , hare pruebas con arduino-grbl / encoder lineal y taco metro, y veré como va la sincronización saludos y de nuevo gracias por la info  , anexo un video de lo que quiero hacer 



    y


----------



## juan47 (Jul 12, 2018)

No es un comentario sobre el sistema, sino sobre la parte mecánica
Es un consejo, un comentario ... , en el vídeo 



 , cuando termina el roscado, para mi , se aprecia como si no estuviese bien pulido (mal acabado a la vista), como basto el fileteado
Ello se debe, según me enseñaron y la experiencia, a que la herramienta siempre esta en la misma cota en cada pasada, ello con lleva que al profundizar en la rosca, los dos lados de la herramienta corten el material por igual y se produce una vibración en la herramienta que hace que el filete no se vea pulido
Para evitarlo en cada pasada que realice la herramienta, se adelanta media décima ( lo digo en el sistema métrico, ya que por pulgadas ni flowers), dependiendo de la profundidad de pasada, ello hará que la herramienta tenga mas resistencia en el lado del avance y no en los dos 
Por Favor si que seria de agradecer, que nos pusieras un vídeo una vez hayas conseguido Tú objetivo (envidia sana)
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jul 12, 2018)

Si queres utilizar el puerto USB cambia al Match4, ese si trabaja con ese puerto aparte de muchas mejoras con respectoa al 3


----------



## nacca (Oct 3, 2018)

Una lástima que llego un poco tarde a este thread ya que estoy haciendo lo mismo.
Para medir la velocidad angular del usillo utilizo un motor paso a paso de 4 hilos y rectifico la salida. Un pap cualquiera es mucho más barato que un buen encoder. La frecuencia de la señal generada va a ser proporcional a la velocidad angular. Y si tomas las 2 señales (una de cada bobina) podés saber si gira en sentido horario o antihorario ya que las ondas estarán desfasadas 45 grados. Una señal va a aparecer antes que la otra según gire para un lado o para el otro. Con un poco de código de arduino o de pic vas a tener un buen tacómetro. Después vas a tener que adaptar tu software para que el avance del carro sea acorde al paso de la rosca. No es tarea fácil pero tampoco imposible.
Como me gusta reinventar la rueda no utilizo ningún programa de terceros. Todo lo fui haciendo a pedal desde cero, una parte con arduino conectado a por usb a una PC y la otra en basic. Mi idea es dibujar el perfil de la pieza en autocad, que el programa basic lo interprete y que la PC vaya mandando las instrucciones a un arduino que comanda el movimiento del carro y del charriot; y a su vez que arduino le mande a la PC velocidad del usillo y posición de carro y charriot. Yo utilicé una regla digital y un calibre respectivamente para tomar las coordenadas XY. En tu caso entiendo que las coordenadas las maneja tu programa según los pasos que hace girar a los motores. Mientras no tengas un salto de paso no es problema. Yo me la compliqué un poco más así tengo en que entrenerme.
Aún no terminé. Un poco falta de tiempo y un mucho fiaca. Cualquier cosa a disposición.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2018)

Esto se hace como se puede o como se quiere, depende del tiempo que tenga cada uno y de las posibilidades económicas de cada uno, hay cosas en las que vale la pena detenerse y en otras no tiene sentido.
Se puede ser práctico o se intenta hacer todo uno, esto también depende del conocimiento de programación de cada uno, unos manejan Basic otros prefieren C++ o Delphi, también del conocimiento y ganas de hacer placas adicionales o utilizar elementos ya hechos.
Para la velocidad del husillo puedo hacer uno óptico o con un sensor hall u otras formas, no necesito posicionamiento.


----------

